# Adult WGSD, timestamped for Sat in Philly.



## Dotbat215

I hope this is the right place....


**POSITIVELY STUNNING WHITE GERMAN SHEPHERD TIMESTAMPED FOR SATURDAY 10/8 at 5PM!!** Radar has the most gorgeous, shiny coat and a smile that radiates, but this his cutie pie has limited time to make it out of ACCT PHILLY because he is understandably nervous in the loud kennel environment. He is already showing improvement though, and just needs to get out of that scary shelter and into a safe place where he knows his life won't be at risk! Radar walks well on his leash, and even already knows how to sit on command! This gorgeous boy wants to find his one way ticket out of that place and into a loving home ASAP!
Radar is rescue-only at ACCT Philly! If you can help him, please email [email protected]!




https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=ffa4025aa3d49c55c720f5dd57f30965&oe=58A71A58


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

I emailed Echo. Hope they can pull him...


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Why cant I find him on their website?


----------



## Dotbat215

I'm not sure, I saw this on a FB for local dogs who are close to being PTS.


----------



## Jax08

Email GSR-SP too. That's their stomping grounds.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

He does not show up anywhere on their website...not sure if I should be pestering all these rescues if he may already be gone....?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Jax08 said:


> Email GSR-SP too. That's their stomping grounds.


Ok I emailed them too. I may try to call the shelter tomorrow. I don't know what I could do if no one has pulled him other than try to rally someone closer on Facebook.


----------



## Jax08

When I was a volunteer for GSR, ACCT Philly would contact them directly for any and all GSDs in the shelters. You should hear back from them stating so but I'll send the link to Corette (a volunteer for GSR and Echo) just in case.


----------



## Jax08

Being sent to intake for Echo.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Phew that is great news.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Philly ACC just emailed me and said he was returned to his owners....? Either way I guess he is safe now


----------



## Dotbat215

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Philly ACC just emailed me and said he was returned to his owners....? Either way I guess he is safe now


The page in following confirmed this... Someone commented with a pic of a lost dog flyer featuring a wgsd. I wonder if Radar was their missing dog.


----------



## Dotbat215

Another one... He only has until tonight.



**OH NO!! SENIOR WHITE SHEPHERD PEPPER IS URGENT!!** All right folks, there is another White Shepherd named Pepper who is timestamped for tonight 10/7! Pepper is an older gentleman at 8 years old and he was surrendered because he is having some trouble walking with his back legs.  This poor boy has been dragging them for three months. How sad!! He is a total lovebug, so nice and polite, and just looking for a nice home where he can get some medical care!! Please help if you can by spreading his story! 

Pepper is rescue-only at ACCT PHILLY at 111 W Hunting Park Avenue. Please email [email protected] if you can help!!


----------



## Jax08

could you please post the site you are getting this info from?

ACCT Philly ALWAYS contacts GSR-SP and SASRA on these dogs. So it's very odd that there is nobody working on them.


----------



## tunez33

i believe he is finding it on here https://www.facebook.com/chestercountydogtails/


----------



## Dotbat215

tunez33 said:


> i believe he is finding it on here https://www.facebook.com/chestercountydogtails/


You're correct(well except I'm a she but that's neither here nor there).

Yea, it's a little strange. I would have thought the acct folks would have contacted the rescues themselves. Not sure what the issue is...


----------



## Jax08

This is just a networking site. ACCT used to contact the rescues directly. Maybe write to them and ask to see if that is still the case.


----------



## Dotbat215

Jax08 said:


> This is just a networking site. ACCT used to contact the rescues directly. Maybe write to them and ask to see if that is still the case.


Oh I get that it's just for networking...it seems like recently they've been posting about purebred dogs about to be put to sleep. It used to be pit mixes and chi mixes, I figured other breeds were being pulled. 

Recently ACCT had an issue with a rescue group over a photo they took of a pile of euthanized dogs. The photo was posted online and the caption did not disparage the shelter...but I imagine they did not give the rescue permission to do that so they ended their partnership. Maybe it's effected their relationship to other rescues?


----------



## Jax08

whoa...what idiot rescue did that? euthanized dogs within ACCT?

I get that they need to make people realize these are kill shelters but you can't help the animals if the shelters won't let you in.


----------



## Dotbat215

Jax08 said:


> whoa...what idiot rescue did that? euthanized dogs within ACCT?
> 
> I get that they need to make people realize these are kill shelters but you can't help the animals if the shelters won't let you in.



Tiny Paws Something or other. In S Jersey I believe. I think their aim was to discourage people from allowing oops litters and bybing but they sort of shot themselves in the foot. Apparently they snapped a pic of pile of dogs on cart with a sheet over them.

That's what I heard anyway.


----------



## Jax08

That was ignorant. And they just put many more animals in jeopardy because of it. GSR always had a good working relationship with them. I hope that is still the case.


----------

